# Beau si beau si beau fara masura ca tin mult la bautura



## usa_scott

I have a copy of a song in MP3 format with lyrics beginning like so: 

Si... beau si beau si beau fara masura 
Ca tin mult la bautura 

I have made out various other passages such as "nici femeia ca-i nebuna" and "femeia ma satisface". 

I have a decent idea of the meaning of some of these lyrics but want to find a native understanding of "Si... beau si beau si beau". 

I believe "fara masura" is pretty close to "without measure" but I'm sure how to interpret "ca tin mult la bautura". 

By the by, if anybody knows of a good reference for the entire song and all lyrics, I'd appreciate it very much.

Thanks all!!

Scott


----------



## OldAvatar

usa_scott said:


> I have a copy of a song in MP3 format with lyrics beginning like so:
> 
> Si... beau si beau si beau fara masura
> Ca tin mult la bautura
> 
> I have made out various other passages such as "nici femeia ca-i nebuna" and "femeia ma satisface".
> 
> I have a decent idea of the meaning of some of these lyrics but want to find a native understanding of "Si... beau si beau si beau".
> 
> I believe "fara masura" is pretty close to "without measure" but I'm sure how to interpret "ca tin mult la bautura".
> 
> By the by, if anybody knows of a good reference for the entire song and all lyrics, I'd appreciate it very much.
> 
> Thanks all!!
> 
> Scott



*fără măsură* (fehreh mehsssoreh) means indeed _without measure_.
*că ţin mult la băutură* (keh tsin moolt la behootooreh) means something like _I can drink a lot without getting drunk_, like _not to be a one pot screamer.
_*şi beau şi beau şi beau*_ = and I drink and drink and drink...

_I've found some similar words in a song of Brandy & Nea Kalu featuring By Mux called *Băutura*, a Romanian hip-hop band as far as I know. But the lyrics used are pretty old and there would be a possibility of getting those words from an old Romanian song.


----------



## usa_scott

Thanks OldAvatar for your response. This was very helpful.


----------



## parakseno

> Şi... beau şi beau şi beau fără măsură
> Că ţin mult la bautură



Here is my try:
And... I drink and drink and drink without measure
Because I cherish drinks/liquor a lot.

"bautură" - normally means "drink" (noun), but in this case it's used the meaning of alcoholic drink.


----------



## OldAvatar

usa_scott said:


> Thanks OldAvatar for your response. This was very helpful.



You're welcome. You can find the rest of the song lyrics on the below link. I'm not sure if that's the one you're talking about but it is very similar:

http://www.versuri.ro/versuri/khhih_brandy+nea+kalu+by+mux+bautura+bautura.html


----------



## usa_scott

I've just discovered the spelling of another small phrase in this song:

"nu stau niciodată treaz" - something like "I'm never sober"(?)

So, what I have so far is:

 			 				Şi... beau şi beau şi beau fără măsură 
 Că ţin mult la bautură
 			 				Beau şi beau şi beau... (2 or 3 words I can't figure out)
Nu stau niciodată treaz

If anyone knows this particular song, I've been searching for the rest of the words for quite some time. Any help is good help! 

Thanks all!

Scott


----------



## Topa2007

Hi,

If you do send me an email @ kris_b1979@yahoo.com I'll be more than happy to translate the entire song for you! 
Tried to look for it online, but I have no idea what the name of the song is...so got pretty unlucky! 
Best,
Topa.


----------



## bobocescu

I agree with what Parasenko said.

But:

1:  I drink and drink without a measure/ 'Cause for me drink is a pleasure.

2: "Tin la bautura" can also mean: I can drink a lot without getting drunk.
    Given the first verse this meaning is more likely.


----------

